# ready for the threatened Shelby invasion



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2013)

Bring it on!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 3, 2013)

Pretty impressive, but I think when the Shelbys arrive you'll find yourself greatly outnumbered.  There's just too many of them you don't stand a chance.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Pretty impressive, but I think when the Shelbys arrive you'll find yourself greatly outnumbered.  There's just too many of them you don't stand a chance.




the Huffman faction goes for quality over quantity!


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 3, 2013)

Good lord man... are they all yours?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Good lord man... are they all yours?




No, just the one this time.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## dougfisk (Mar 3, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Pretty impressive, but I think when the Shelbys arrive you'll find yourself greatly outnumbered.  There's just too many of them you don't stand a chance.




Chris:  We are counting you amongst our invasion force.  :eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm surprised Chris (Slick) hasn't chimed in yet. Probably planning his attack strategy.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow - that's some lineup!


----------



## OldRider (Mar 4, 2013)

The soldiers from Shelbyville don't stand a chance


----------



## chitown (Mar 4, 2013)

*Nice Line-Up!*



OldRider said:


> The soldiers from Shelbyville don't stand a chance




Some shocking revelations in my research on Shelbyville and it's founder:

http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/Shelbyville_Manhattan


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Just my Dayton*



37fleetwood said:


> the Huffman faction goes for quality over quantity!




Is why its not pictured with these awesome bikes


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 4, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Chris:  We are counting you amongst our invasion force.  :eek:




I do have a some pretty sweet shelby artillery, but I've got some Huffman reinforcements waiting in the wings. I think it would be foolish for me to get involved in this battle.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 4, 2013)

*......*

Schwinn Voltron Unite!!!!!  Now where did I leave my flaming sword?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 4, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm surprised Chris (Slick) hasn't chimed in yet. Probably planning his attack strategy.




He's probably at home recharging his lightning bolt tank! 
that or he's at Home Depot looking for that Ford truck with the lightning bolts...
Chris, we still love you and Karla, even if you do have terrible taste in bikes!
we have a dozen assorted Super Streamlines, 6 Big Tank Huffmans, and around a dozen Twin-Flexes, we're ready for you!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey Scott,
    It looks like John brought at least a couple of his Huffmans! Can't wait to come out this summer (hopefully!) but I think I'll have to take John up on the offer of an Airflo. My daughter may accompany me so I may have to hit someone up for a sweet girls loaner too--hey John you got that girls Super Streamline ready to go? hint hint. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 4, 2013)

That is an outstanding lineup and does answer the question I have had re: the Firestone big tank out of Montana last September.
Wonder why with all those great bicycles, the small crowd is around the bluebird? 
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 4, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> That is an outstanding lineup and does answer the question I have had re: the Firestone big tank out of Montana last September.
> Wonder why with all those great bicycles, the small crowd is around the bluebird?
> Chris




Oh no! You dug in to face the Shelby Armada and you got out flanked by a single Bluebird!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 4, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> That is an outstanding lineup and does answer the question I have had re: the Firestone big tank out of Montana last September.
> Wonder why with all those great bicycles, the small crowd is around the bluebird?
> Chris




hmmm...
actually it doesn't answer that question, it just tells you where it is now, it's moved around a bit since Montana.
and I did have to move some people out of the way to get the photos of the lineup, so a few of them had to settle for looking at the Bluebird. 
seriously there was a lot of Eye candy at this ride and there were quite a few crowded around the Huffys asking questions and getting photos of their own, and just as many around the Blue Bird and Airflow. the Flying Merkle even got some attention!


----------



## slick (Mar 4, 2013)

"Team Shelby" lurks in the night, since we work all day long...unlike the other teams..HAHA!

As for the David Hasslehoff Huffman fans? How creative to copy my idea of having a bunch of the same brand bikes at the same ride. How cute. I'm flattered. That's original?? HAHA!! Funny part is how there is a Shelby and a badass Bluebird waiting in the back of the lineup lurking for the kill. And the killer Shelby Speedline Airflow that was there didn't stick around for the ride, and didn't show up in the posted pictures to strike it's lightning bolt through all those Huffmans in one shot, so.....Lets' just show the real Huffman killer in a couple pictures and let the fans decide. The parts alone on this bike are worth as much as all those Huffmans sitting there combined...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 5, 2013)

slick said:


> The parts alone on this bike are worth as much as all those Huffmans sitting there combined...




the sheer recycling value alone!!!


----------



## pangloss (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm hoping to make it to the upcoming Shelby vs. Huffman melee, but--like Romeo and Juliet--it'll be my Shelby and my girlfriend's Huffman. Will we have to ride on opposite sides of the street? (Although, compared to the pics from the last cyclone coaster event, ours are a much uglier pair...)
Troy


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 5, 2013)

We were going to bring Trudy's Safety Streamline too. 

Scott, let us know if we should bring a Shelby, a Dayton,

or.....both?


----------



## OldRider (Mar 5, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> We were going to bring Trudy's Safety Streamline too.
> 
> Scott, let us know if we should bring a Shelby, a Dayton,
> 
> or.....both?




Bring both........cover your bases and play on both sides of the fence


----------



## slick (Mar 5, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> We were going to bring Trudy's Safety Streamline too.
> 
> Scott, let us know if we should bring a Shelby, a Dayton,
> 
> or.....both?






You better bring a Shelby or i'll dis-own you. HAHA!! I have a few you can borrow? Hmm...If i bring my 4, Karla's, and the other 4 guys from up from up here that just joined the Shelby team, i think the Huffman boys are outnumbered already? Plus the 3 guys from Socal, and 2 more from.....

14 Shelbys.......Yes, you boys are done for. HAHA!!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2013)

slick said:


> You better bring a Shelby or i'll dis-own you. HAHA!! I have a few you can borrow? Hmm...If i bring my 4, Karla's, and the other 4 guys from up from up here that just joined the Shelby team, i think the Huffman boys are outnumbered already? Plus the 3 guys from Socal, and 2 more from.....
> 
> 14 Shelbys.......Yes, you boys are done for. HAHA!!




 No matter how hard you try, The Huffmans and the Shelby's will always be outnumbered by the Schwinn's. Everytime, everywhere.
It's just the way it is.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Theres Schwinns in garages of people who dont even care about bikes....


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> No matter how hard you try, The Huffmans and the Shelby's will always be outnumbered by the Schwinn's. Everytime, everywhere.
> It's just the way it is.




You may be right. Every bike out there is a schwinn. Once I was even asked what year Schwinn my Twin Bar was.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 6, 2013)

*loaner*



Freqman1 said:


> Hey Scott,
> It looks like John brought at least a couple of his Huffmans! Can't wait to come out this summer (hopefully!) but I think I'll have to take John up on the offer of an Airflo. My daughter may accompany me so I may have to hit someone up for a sweet girls loaner too--hey John you got that girls Super Streamline ready to go? hint hint. V/r Shawn




shawn I have an extra girls she can ride for the day look forward to meeting you this time


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 6, 2013)

*agree*



fordmike65 said:


> You may be right. Every bike out there is a schwinn. Once I was even asked what year Schwinn my Twin Bar was.




for some reason I would have to agree with you marty


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 6, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> for some reason I would have to agree with you marty




again, the Huffman group goes for quality over quantity. anyone can have a Schwinn, I could probably walk a block from my house in any direction and find an original paint Autocycle, two blocks for an Aerocycle!


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 6, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> ...I could probably walk a block from my house in any direction and find an original paint Autocycle, two blocks for an Aerocycle!




Snag one of them Aerocycles for me wouldja??


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 6, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Snag one of them Aerocycles for me wouldja??




they're too heavy for me to bother dragging home...


----------



## slick (Mar 6, 2013)

The huffmans are lighter because the metal is made in China. Or is it Taiwan? Ask Wally World what they are made from. HAHA!! 

Schwinns fill the void of the ever lasting joke....Opinions are like ........, everybody has one. Now just substitute the Opinion with the word Schwinns. HAHA! Every bike collector has a Schwinn. Including me unfortunately. Does it get ridden? Once a year on short rides to the store TOPS! 

Now Shelbys are a different story. You can't go to your local wally world and see a Shelby, nor can you go to your buddies house, or your neighbors to see a Shelby, unless he is a  "Team Shelby" member. Then yes you might see a few Shelbys. It's like searching endlessly to see the Lock Ness Monster, or the Holy Grail, or better yet, a U.F.O.. You may think you saw one, or even got the chance to ride one, but in the end, it was just a dream in the night. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 6, 2013)

Look, more recyclables! I'm feeling downright environmental!


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 7, 2013)

*Recyclables*

Hey Scott.  I'll pay you the going rate for that junk aluminum to recycle!

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2013)

blasterracing said:


> Hey Scott.  I'll pay you the going rate for that junk aluminum to recycle!
> 
> Tim Newmeyer
> Shelby, Ohio




do you want me to hammer them flat and roll them into a ball, or cut them into 4" chunks? otherwise with shipping they  won't be worth it.


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 7, 2013)

*Shelby*

Go ahead and box them up nicely.  I'll even pay the shipping!!!







37fleetwood said:


> do you want me to hammer them flat and roll them into a ball, or cut them into 4" chunks? otherwise with shipping they  won't be worth it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 7, 2013)

*Bring 'em on!*



slick said:


> The huffmans are lighter because the metal is made in China. Or is it Taiwan? Ask Wally World what they are made from. HAHA!!
> 
> Schwinns fill the void of the ever lasting joke....Opinions are like ........, everybody has one. Now just substitute the Opinion with the word Schwinns. HAHA! Every bike collector has a Schwinn. Including me unfortunately. Does it get ridden? Once a year on short rides to the store TOPS!
> 
> Now Shelbys are a different story. You can't go to your local wally world and see a Shelby, nor can you go to your buddies house, or your neighbors to see a Shelby, unless he is a  "Team Shelby" member. Then yes you might see a few Shelbys. It's like searching endlessly to see the Lock Ness Monster, or the Holy Grail, or better yet, a U.F.O.. You may think you saw one, or even got the chance to ride one, but in the end, it was just a dream in the night. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!




I'd never seen a ROLLFAST until I bought one, and the headbadge was painted over so many times it had no red left when cleared off!

No matter, I'm not the biggest fan of red bikes...maroon and dark green, blues, white and green, silver, black, just not red all that much.

As for Shelbys, BRING 'EM ON! I'm not a Schzombie, even though that classic twin curved cantilever style is still my favorite middleweight design (Western Flyers and Murrays please me greatly as well). My Rollfast turned me on to old bikes even more than I had known and to be honest, I WAS looking for a straight bar SCHWINN when I found Tempest on eBay!

PS Don't get a Schwinn at Wally World! Kmart builds them much better!


----------

